# IM IN TROUBLE, I NEED HELP



## SAM213 (May 20, 2004)

yesterday i add'd a nice rock 2 my piranha tank, but didnt notice that their was alot of spikes inside the caves, 3 of my piranhas end'd up losein an EYE, i removed the rock out the tank n took the 3 piranhas out of my tank also, they are bout 1 1/2 ~ 2inches big, are they gonna die? is the eye gonna heal? please help me , please tell me something GOOD


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Are you sure about the rock?I think that this was due to canibalism.
Nope the eye want heal.But the P's will live with one eye.


----------



## SAM213 (May 20, 2004)

so glad 2 hear the word "LIVE" thank you thank you,what do u think i should do 2 make em healthy? they dont seem 2 move right now, btw i just found out bout the ONE EYE JACK thing


----------



## SAM213 (May 20, 2004)

im sure of the rock


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

In order to prevent any infection i suggest you to use Melafix for a week and add some salt in the tank.It always helps!!!


----------



## SAM213 (May 20, 2004)

sorry 2 bother u but, how much salt do i put in? the 3 piranhas are bout 1 1/2 inches big, for now i put em in a 5 gal, untill they move around a lil more.


----------



## SAM213 (May 20, 2004)

All their doin' right now is stayin' still but 1 of em is layin' down


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Get them into a bigger tank. 5 gallons for 3 P's to share isnt going to be pretty. They are going to fight when all you are trying to do is heal them.


----------



## SAM213 (May 20, 2004)

i was only gonna keep em in their for tonight, since they dont seem 2 move around. but do u kno how much salt i need 2 put in their?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

This thread should answer all your question concerning salt

Salt

Please keep us updated, I wish you luck


----------



## SAM213 (May 20, 2004)

Thank you so much


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

why did u remove the Ps from your tank u should just tooken out the dam rock...and 3 in a 5 dude they are sooo stressed out right now....Again why did u take ur fish out of the tank







u should just took out the dam rock...put your Ps back in there tank they will not swim around at all in that 5 gal...

i suggest u should medicate them and wait it out dont do nothing more to mess em up ...and no more dam rocks


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Sorry to hear that...







!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Moved to Disease, Parasite, and Injury.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

My only question(s) is, where did you get the rock and what type is it?


----------



## KeemCambell (Jun 7, 2004)

watch them carefully when u put em back in the other tank make sure the others dont notice the weakness and go after them


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

yeah talking them out of their tank only increases stress which will decrease immunity.


----------

